# What breed of cat is this?



## gingercat13 (Jan 9, 2020)

Hi Guys,
We have had this stray cat called Ginger for many years now but I've never fully known what breed she is. I want to say tabby but I could be wrong any ideas?
Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

No specific breed, she's a DLH (domestic long hair) cat. Or medium hair, can't really tell for sure. But definitely pretty. She looks like a little princess.


----------



## gingercat13 (Jan 9, 2020)

marie73 said:


> No specific breed, she's a DLH (domestic long hair) cat. Or medium hair, can't really tell for sure. But definitely pretty. She looks like a little princess.


Awh thank you! I never even knew if she was long or short haired! Thanks for the reply!


----------



## catsinthegarden (May 19, 2019)

What a cutie! I love those little ear tufts in the first picture. It looks like she has an M marking above her nose (a characteristic of tabbies) so I'd call her a bicolor ginger tabby. That's not a breed, though, just a coat pattern.

[edit] There are various types of tabbies if you want to narrow it down more: striped, flecked (or speckled), bulls eye, spotted (or dotted), etc. I can't tell from your photos what kind of markings are on the orange areas of her body.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

A gorgeous cat, what a sweet facial expression he? has. I agree he's a Domestic Short hair, and because he has so much white in his coat his coat pattern is a _bicolor red (or orange) tabby and white._


----------

